# AVM Fritz Card PCI, CAPI 2.0 und Hylafax Howto

## Cerdan

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mich zum x-ten Male durch die Foren wuehlen musste, hier mal ein kleines Howto bezueglich der AVM Fritz Card PCI mit CAPI 2.0 in Verbindung mit einem Hylafax Faxserver. Zugegebenerweise muesste ich das ganze ja eigentlich nochmal durchtesten, da hab ich aber gerade nicht mehr den Nerv dazu  :Wink: 

Ähnlichkeiten einzelner Passagen mit anderen Foreneinträgen sind beabsichtigt  :Wink: 

Das ganze läuft bei mir unter einem 2.4er Kernel.

Also, fangen wir mal an...

Kernel Einstellungen:

Code maturity level options --->

[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features --->

[ ] Symmetric multi-processing support

[*] Local APIC support on uniprocessors

[*] IO-APIC support on uniprocessors

Network device support --->

[*] Network device support

<M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

< > PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< > PPP support for async serial ports

<M> PPP support for sync tty ports

ISDN subsystem --->

<M> ISDN support

[*] Support synchronous PPP

[*] Use VJ-compression with synchronous PPP

[*] Support generic MP (RFC 1717)

<M> Support BSD compression

[*] Support audio via ISDN

[*] Support AT-Fax Class 1 and 2 commands

ISDN feature submodules --->

<M> isdnloop support

<M> Support isdn diversion services

--- low-level hardware drivers

Passive ISDN cards --->

Active ISDN cards --->

<M> CAPI2.0 support

[*] Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)

[*] CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support

[*] CAPI2.0 filesystem support

<M> CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support

AVM Fritz Card PCI Treiber installieren:

emerge fcpci

Capi4k-utils installieren:

emerge capi4k-utils

PPP installieren (zwecks Test der Karte)

emerge ppp

Restliche Konfiguration & Testverbindung

Eintragen in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 :

fcpci

ppp_synctty

In der Datei /etc/capi.conf die entsprechende Karte auswählen:

# card          file    proto   io      irq     mem     cardnr  options

#b1isa          b1.t4   DSS1    0x150   7       -       -       P2P

#b1pci          b1.t4   DSS1    -       -       -       -

#c4             c4.bin  DSS1    -       -       -       -

#c4             -       DSS1    -       -       -       -

#c4             -       DSS1    -       -       -       -       P2P

#c4             -       DSS1    -       -       -       -       P2P

#t1isa          t1.t4   DSS1    0x340   9       -       0

#t1pci          t1.t4   DSS1    -       -       -       -

fcpci          -       -       -       -       -       -

#fcclassic       -       -       0x340   5       -       -

Mit capiinit start können wir jetzt einmal die capi starten. Das Ergebnis sollte dann so aussehen:

1 fcpci running fritz-pci A1 3.09-10 0xDC00 5

Nach einem capiinit start sollten nun alle wichtige Module geladen sein.

'lsmod' sollte dann folgende Zeilen enthalten :

fcpci          541056     3

capi            18624     6

capifs           3680     0    [capi]

kernelcapi      30400     4    [fcpci capi]

capiutil       23040      0    [kernelcapi]

Capi-Treiber bei Neustart automatisch laden :

rc-update add capi default

Konfiguration testen:

Module laden:

modprobe fcpci

modprobe isdn

modprobe ppp_synctty

/etc/init.d/capi start

Die Testverbindungsdaten zu Arcor in der Datei /etc/ppp/peers/isdn/arcor anpassen:

debug

sync

noauth

-chap

user arcor

plugin userpass.so

password internet

defaultroute

plugin capiplugin.so

msn XXXX                     <-- eigene MSN eintragen

numberprefix 0              <-- bei Amtsholung mit einer 0

number 010700192070

protocol hdlc

/dev/null

Testverbindung zu Arcor aufbauen:

pppd call isdn/arcor

Verbindung beenden:

killall pppd

Hylafax Faxserver einrichten

emerge capi4hylafax

Aufrufen und durchgehen von

/usr/sbin/faxsetup

Symbolischen Link erzeugen

ln -s /dev/capi20 /dev/faxCAPI

Rechte von / für Benutzer uucp ändern

usermod -G uucp,dialout uucp

chmod a+rwx /dev/capi20

in /etc/devfsd.conf hinzufügen:

CREATE capi20 PERMISSIONS uucp.root 666

CREATE isdn/capi20 PERMISSIONS uucp.root 666

(gegebenenfalls auch noch: chown uucp /dev/isdn/capi20)

Konfiguration für Faxversand:

in /var/spool/fax/etc/config hinzufügen:

SendFaxCmd: /usr/bin/c2faxsend

Allgemeine Faxkonfiguration:

/var/spool/fax/etc/config.faxCAPI

an die eigene Umgebung anpassen

----------

## Cerdan

Nachdem mein Howto offenbar aus den Suchergebnissen verschwunden ist und es möglicherweise doch noch Leute gibt, die ein Interesse daran haben, poste ich eben mal selbst eine Antwort  :Wink: 

Das obige Howto funktioniert fast genauso auf Kernel 2.6, es hatte nur an manchen Stellen geringe Unterschiede, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust, die kleinen Unterschiede hier mal zu veröffentlichen, da meine letzte Installation auf dem 2.6er Kernel auch etwas her ist  :Wink: 

Gruß, Thomas

----------

## genstef

Das HOWTO sieht gut aus, willst du das ganze vielleicht in das gentoo-wiki stellen?

----------

## Pamino

Das HowTo ist gut. Ich bin überzeugt dass es bei mir nach dieser Anleitung ohne Fehler gehen würde wenn sich nicht hylafax (aus ungeklärter ursache) ständig nach einem fehlenden ZLIB beklagen würde beim kompilieren.....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## slick

 *Cerdan wrote:*   

> Nachdem mein Howto offenbar aus den Suchergebnissen verschwunden ist ...

 

Hab es verlinkt unter Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks, ist die Anleitung noch up-to-date?

----------

## Cerdan

Nicht mehr ganz 100%-ig für 2.6er Kernel, aber hier wurden schon ein paar Anmerkungen gemacht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374036-highlight-hylafax.html

Vielleicht sollte man das mal schön zusammenführen :p

Gruß, Thomas

----------

## Cerdan

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Das HOWTO sieht gut aus, willst du das ganze vielleicht in das gentoo-wiki stellen?

 

Gerne, hab sowas allerdings noch nicht gemacht  :Wink:  Wird nicht so schwierig sein, oder?

Gruß, Thomas

----------

